# 2020 Custom Prices



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Kansas 2020 custom prices are in.

https://www.rivervalley.k-state.edu/livestock/livestock_publications_upcoming_meeting_flyers/2020_CustomRatesReport.pdf


----------

